# Highland in the next few weeks



## 2knees (Jun 20, 2011)

got an itch, anyone interested in planning a visit?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2011)

Possibly. 

I've got a little trick to save you some coin on bike & gear rentals there. I'll send you a PM


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

I have either a $5 or $10 off coupon if someone needs it.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 21, 2011)

I might be persuaded. I really shouldn't, but I probably would be in.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 22, 2011)

Tempting.  I really need to increase the chances of injuring myself.  Would it be a weekday or weekend deal?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

I really want to go to Highland one of these days, but I don't think it's in the cards in the next couple of weeks (or this summer at all, probably).  I'll just have to live vicariously through you guys...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 23, 2011)

I should be down. I know that riding Highland with 2knees will be a great time. Probably not the most safe decision though...

Edit: and I could only make it if we went on a weekend.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2011)

Wouldn't you guys be better off hitting one of the areas that are still spinning lifts rather than climbing Aspen Highlands to ski the Highland Bowl, especially since you'd be traveling out to colorado? 




Where is this Highland that you speak of??


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

marcski said:


> Where is this Highland that you speak of??



Highland MTB Park in New Hampshire.  A former ski area, I believe.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Highland MTB Park in New Hampshire.  A former ski area, I believe.




Ahh, yes..I think my buddy was up there with his son.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Bump...



Hey, is this awf170 character new to the forum or something?  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2011)

damn forgot all about this.  i'm so busy on the weekends its probably not gonna happen for me but there's always a glimmer of hope.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 23, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Hey, is this awf170 character new to the forum or something?  ;-)




Yep, just found out about this place!  I don't know why they put my post count so high, and my join date so long ago.  I'll need to contact the Admin about that ASAP!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Yep, just found out about this place!  I don't know why they put my post count so high, and my join date so long ago.  I'll need to contact the Admin about that ASAP!



We decided to start new members with random post counts and have them decrement with every post.  When the post count gets down to zero we hunt down the user and execute them.  Consider yourself luck that you got a high post count to start with.


----------

